# looking for a Ruger Mark II or Amphibian....



## aekdb (May 28, 2008)

I am looking for a Ruger Mark II (suppressed) or a Ruger Amphibian. If anyone has one they are thinking of selling, please respond to this post. Thanks.


----------

